# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Dr Glenn Charles Thoughts?

## sausage

I am just curious to get peoples thoughts on Dr Glenn Charles.

Is he known to be a top Surgeon, I understand he is a IAHRS surgeon but does his results reflect that?

What are his FUE skills like?


I ask these questions as I have had a consultation with him online, I have mainly been talking to a patient advisor who seems to be quite pushy as she writes emails to me that assume I want to book something instantaneously, always asking how I'd like to proceed and asking me what dates I have in mind when I have not implied in any way that I want to go ahead with anything. She even sent a follow up email when I did not contact her for a week saying that she will offer me a discount. I mean give me a chance lady! It sounds like your desperate for my money!

I was also surprised when she said that surgery dates were available for 1 months time. This is a very short time compared to other waiting times for other clinics. Which makes it come across that the clinic is possibly desperate for patients?

This of course may not be the case, but with Hair surgery you have to be skeptical as a important decision has to be made.

Also the clinic offers a large sum of money to cover travel costs that would pay for my flights to and from England. So far I have not seen such a generous clinic in terms of travel cover.

----------


## amadeus

You never hear anything bad about Dr. Charles. I think he has a pretty solid rep.

----------


## DAVE52

I always found these postings more of an advertsiemnt 

"This 40 year old patient came in and met with Dr. XXXX whom he said he heard and read so much about. After his consultation with the Doctor he was very impressed and *scheduled his appointment for surgery immediately.?*

or

This 21 year old patient came in to us very concerned about his hair loss in his frontal area. He had already done extensive research on different Doctors and also met with them in person. After meeting with Dr. XXXX *he decided immediately to have his procedure done with him*. "

or

This 29 year old patient came in to our office and met with Dr. XXX after he has done several meetings with other Doctors.

He *scheduled his surgery immediately* following his visit with the Doctor  "

Never met the Dr
Know nothing about him
But it's like the people go see this Dr and for whatever reason they immedialty decide to have a HT with him

----------


## sausage

I'll have to research further.

I have had another email from his 'patient adviser' with a 20% increase in travel cover, the travel costs they are willing to cover are 100%.

This seems too good to be true. I don't think any other clinic offer any where near that kind of travel cover.

FUE grafts are only $4 each, they are usually double that elsewhere.

A FUE procedure with this surgeon costs the same as a FUT with another surgeon.

Yet this surgeon is a IAHRS guy who has from what I have seen and read had many positive comments on this forum.

----------


## Delphi

I think what happens is that someone from these doctors offices post some of the before and after pictures and think they need to sell the doctor. I don't think Dr. Charles does that himself. He seems very caring and when he answers questions here he never pushes himself.  What he should do it tell his people to stop with the sales pitches, they dont want to come off like the hair transplant network hair transplant sales site. That site is ridiculously sleazy!

----------


## Tracy C

> Is he known to be a top Surgeon, I understand he is a IAHRS surgeon but does his results reflect that?


 He would not be an IAHRS member if his results didn't.  The IAHRS is a patient advocacy organization.  Do you have any idea how difficult it is for a doctor to become an IAHRS member?..  It is not east.

----------


## sausage

Sorry, I was mis-quoted by the representative and have found another clinic that offers to totally cover travel costs, so I guess Dr Charles prices are similar to most other clinics.

Still as I have said the representative has been a bit over pushy.

----------


## Spex

So this topic shouldn't be about Dr Charles then ...  :Confused: 

Who is the clinic that is offering you $4 for FUE and 100&#37; travel reimbursement. 

FYI - Dr Chalres is one of the very best  - I would personally be very surprised indeed if his clinic where 'offering large sums of money to travel and $4 FUE.

The clinic you mention sounds like a clinic that need you more than you need them  :Wink:  Who is the clinic ? 

SPEX

----------


## sausage

> So this topic shouldn't be about Dr Charles then ... 
> 
> Who is the clinic that is offering you $4 for FUE and 100% travel reimbursement. 
> 
> FYI - Dr Chalres is one of the very best  - I would personally be very surprised indeed if his clinic where 'offering large sums of money to travel and $4 FUE.
> 
> The clinic you mention sounds like a clinic that need you more than you need them  Who is the clinic ? 
> 
> SPEX


 Spex....This topic is about Dr Charles and his clinic.

I wrote in an above post that I was mis-quoted the $4 for FUE grafts.

After getting clarification it is in fact $8 a graft.

The clinic does offer the $1000 travel reimbursement as does another well known clinic that I have spoken to. I don't know for a fact but I expect that they offer this because I am after a large amount of grafts and therefore would be paying a huge amount of money for the HT.

To clarify these 2 clinics do not offer 100% travel reimbursements, they offer $1000 which is enough to cover 100% of your travel costs if you budget around that. I know the cheapest return flights to New York are around $800 (I am not sure how much this differs in travelling to say Florida or Canada). So the reimbursement easily covers the flights so you have an extra $200 for taxi's and accommodation.

This thread was created to get some thoughts on Glenn Charles as I have been finding his patient advisor a bit pushy and was surprised that you can book HT's within a month whereas other clinics I have spoken to are 3-4 months.

But all the responses and research I have done conclude that Glenn Charles is a top surgeon and has a good clinic (Just with a pushy salesperson).

----------


## boricotico

I went to see him some months ago and he didnt try to sell me anything, in fact he advise to try propecia just, and her assistant has sent me a few emails but just to see how am i doing, never say something about ht.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

In my humble opinion, as much as the travel refund might seem as significant value, You should go to the place where You are sure doctor is the best one for You, regardless if travel costs are reimbursed or not. At the of the day, travel reimbursment is just a fraction of the overall cost, and the skills of the surgeon and prospects of brilliant results should be No.1.

----------


## Slickers

> He would not be an IAHRS member if his results didn't.  The IAHRS is a patient advocacy organization.  Do you have any idea how difficult it is for a doctor to become an IAHRS member?..  It is not east.


 What a crock of shit. You can't blanket approve everyone just because they're in the IAHRS. 

Why stop there, by that measure everyone who has a medical degree must be capable of practicing good medicine / surgery. If only life were that simple. And if it was sites like this wouldn't exist. 

Sausage you have your head screwed on. Ask as many questions as you need to and then ask a few more. I've seen good results from Glenn Charles but none of them have been FUE. IMO be extra cautious with FUE, I believe there are only a handful of docs who get consistently good results with it.

----------


## gmonasco

> Why stop there, by that measure everyone who has a medical degree must be capable of practicing good medicine / surgery.


 Uh, no.  A medical degree simply certifies that one has completed medical school with passing grades.  Membership in a patient advocacy organization (such as the IAHRS) mean that the quality of one's work has been evaluated.  They aren't comparable at all.

----------


## greatjob!

I have had experiences dealing with some top clinics where some of their reps were too pushy and then some of the reps for the same clinic weren't pushy at all, guess it all depends on who you deal with. As for Dr. Charles I have never dealt with him or his clinic personally, but I have never seen anything but good results on here and other forums. I have noticed though that he probably spends more time than any other doctor on this forum and some others helping people out and answering questions, I think that says a lot about what type of person he is. Good luck with your research

----------


## JJacobs152

Anybody else? He's currently on my top 3 list of surgeons to see this December.  :Smile:

----------


## hairysituation

Hasson & Wong, Alan Feller, Bijan Feriduni, Dr. Rahal, Dr Cole.

----------


## maxwelljr

I had a consult with Dr. Charles in early October.  Very professional and answered all my questions.  I did not feel it was a hard sell at all.  I waited a month and called them to schedule my appointment.  Highly recommend.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

In my 2 years on this forum Dr Glenn Charles has never seem to come off as selling anything, he always seems to genuinely give his honest take on what ever topic he's posting about.

----------


## dean66683

Had h/t with dr charles may2012 and although im waiting exactly a year to publish my results/story on the hair forums im willing to tell you that I can't think how any other surgeon could have done better (in all matters). The only 1 piece of advice I will strongly advise is that if you do go for h/t then go for the maximum reccomended grafts. h/t is the sort of thing you only want to do once.

----------


## drybone

> Had h/t with dr charles may2012 and although im waiting exactly a year to publish my results/story on the hair forums im willing to tell you that I can't think how any other surgeon could have done better (in all matters). The only 1 piece of advice I will strongly advise is that if you do go for h/t then go for the maximum reccomended grafts. h/t is the sort of thing you only want to do once.


 tell me about it. I wish I had done all the grafts at the same time.

----------


## samdee

Glen charles is a great Dr. (I judge from his reputation) and a REAL great human being in general. He has helped me on the phone and has helped me online and in forums. I would only say good things about Dr. Glen Charles.

----------


## Kojak

I just had my first HT with Dr Charles a couple of days ago. I cannot say anything negative about him. He and his staff were helpful and friendly. Just waiting to see my results.

----------

